# mit JavaMail eine html mail versenden?



## AndreasAndy (5. Aug 2004)

Hallo,

ich versuche mit der Java Mail API eine Mail als text/html zu versenden.

Ich definiere dazu eine String htmlMessage in der ich das html gerüsst aufbaue.
Die mail wird auch richtig versendet und es werden (fast) alle formatierungen, wie beispielsweise *
oder Ähnliches interpretiert.

Jetzt kommt es:
In diesem String befindet sich aber auch eine weitere Variable, die ebenfalls html formatierungen bestitzt, welche jedoch nicht interpretiert werden. Woran kann das liegen, das er die tags in der htmlMessage interpretiert, die in der Variablen jedoch nicht???

Danke,
Andy :?*


----------



## meez (5. Aug 2004)

Am Browser?...


----------



## DP (5. Aug 2004)

wieso browser?


----------



## meez (5. Aug 2004)

DP hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wieso browser?



Oder dem Teil halt, der es interpretiert...(Htmlparser)...


----------



## DP (5. Aug 2004)

es soll ein xbeliebiger email-client sein...


----------

